# Bearings and Blades for Cub Cadet



## myronjohns (Mar 9, 2006)

I sheared a shear pin to the PTO to Gearbox on my CUB 7305 Tractor with a 404 belly mower. It looked like it can accommodate both a shear pin or bolt and/or cotter key (small rectangular piece of metal between the PTO shaft and Gearbox). My inspection of the coupling looks like it had a shear key but the online parts manual on the website states that the part is not available. I can't find any broken parts so it looks like the pin was not there and the key was. Any inputs? 

Also found one of the blades bent downward about an inch and needs replacing. This probably sheared the key.

I need one blade on my 7305/440 mowing deck, and some bearings and belts for my smaller 2165 mower. Can I get some generic bearings and belts somewhere reputable and not pay the dealer prices? 

For instance, a replacement blade will have to be ordered as a 3 blade kit from Cub Cadet and cost significant more than a single blade. 

Thanks for your time and input!


----------



## rcbe (Aug 26, 2015)

you may be able to locate individual replacement blades for the two two decks if you have the Cub part #'s for the blades... Oregon (http://oregonproducts.com/pro/pro_home.aspx) is one example having an online cross-reference catalog. 

As to the the bearings, they often have spec numbers etched into their shell sidewalls which then can be matched up by a good bearing supply outlet - mebbe worth a try.


----------

